# Aurora Wonder Woman? Re-issue?



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

Hey guys, has anyone been monitoring how much the old lady is going for now on the market? Anyone else hoping she gets re-issued, reverse engineered etc? I know i'd sure like to see her in styrene again at a much more reasonable price.

Cliff


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

The Aurora Wonder Woman sealed first sold on eBay for $2000 then others came out of the woodwork so the price dropped to $200-300.

WW won't be reissued but Revell would like to reissue the Aurora Batmobile but they feel there is not enough buyers according to my neighbor. Maybe an exclusive with CultTVman selling them would help?


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Love to see a Wonder Woman re-issue. Or a new original in styrene!!


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Molds..*

Yeah, i know the molds were damaged, lent and lost etc... But in the same fashion PL reverse engineered several of the old Aurora kits we could still see her resurected. I know i'd buy one! :wave:


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

tr7nut said:


> Hey guys, has anyone been monitoring how much the old lady is going for now on the market? Anyone else hoping she gets re-issued, reverse engineered etc? I know i'd sure like to see her in styrene again at a much more reasonable price.
> 
> Cliff


Hi Cliff,

She typically goes for $250 or so built, and upwards to $500-$600 boxed. minty mint may break the $1000 mark.

I have long (very long) wanted this kit repopped. I think Polar Lights was real close at one time to making it happen, but the company was sold, and those plans were squashed. Tom has since got the company back, but any plans to repop WW would involve reverse engineering for sure, which they seem no longer interested in doing. We can hope one day that some company some where gets on this.. but I wouldn't hold your breath. (Too much trouble and not Batman they would think.)

In the meantime, enjoy a pic of mine (always love the chance for a plug):


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

Wonder woman reissue! Would be a must have for me!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Geoff Boaz said:


> I think Polar Lights was real close at one time to making it happen, but the company was sold, and those plans were squashed.
> 
> 
> > I still remember...When news circulted that PL might reissue Wonder Woman, there used to be discussions, bordering on arguments(!), on the Bulletin Board between those wanting Wonder Woman reverse-engineered in the original 1/12 scale, and those wanting her reissued in 'up-scale' 1/8!
> ...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

It'd be fantastic to have Wonder Woman reissued!! I'm sure there'd be enough interest to justify retooling. I know I'd take one in a heartbeat. 
I have a resin copy, but she's bleeding some sort of resin and the paint dries glossy and patchy. Does anyone know how to fix the problem?

Chris.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

To clear up any misconceptions - Polar Lights was very interested in redoing Wonder Woman, but DC/Time Warner did not want that version of Wonder Woman released and refused to approve it. Ideas were floated to do a completely new pose or to do a similar pose with a Wonder Woman figure acceptible to the licensor. 
As long as they are in that mind set, you won't see a repop of that particular Aurora model...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Licensing sucks....

Chris.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Looks like buying your resin copy was a good idea after all, Chris, leak or no leak!


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

Auroranut said:


> It'd be fantastic to have Wonder Woman reissued!! I'm sure there'd be enough interest to justify retooling. I know I'd take one in a heartbeat.
> I have a resin copy, but she's bleeding some sort of resin and the paint dries glossy and patchy. Does anyone know how to fix the problem?
> 
> Chris.


thats due to a bad resin mix, so its inherent in the plastic itself. most folks drememl out the bad areas and replace them with aves (or similar) epoxy putty, however i'm wondering if painting a thin layer of epoxy glue over the bad spots might work. 

as to licensing sucking, well wonder woman is dc's property, and its up to them how the character is promoted to the public. its kind of like if someone came to you and wanted to pay you an insignificant amount of money to post a photo of you around town, but the photo they want to distribute is your old yearbook or drivers license photo (or any other photo that you find embarrassing). you'd have the right to say no. so do they. (however i wonder if they re-titled the kit "golden age wonder woman" so it specifically said that his is how she looked back then, their attitude might change.)


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Razorwyre.I figured it was uncured resin bleed. I was thinking about trying to seal it with thin superglue. The base and accessories are fine, it's just the figure itself. 

Chris.


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Yeah, rub it in Geoff!!*

 AMAZING work Geoff, thanks for sharing it with us!! NOW I REALLY WANT ONE!!! :woohoo:

Cliff


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I second the nut's post, Geoff! I have a partial buildup that came with box and instructions. It won't be _*too*_ hard to restore, but everytime I see those ankle straps I get the masking heebie-jeebies. Seeing how well yours came out isn't helping, either!

Mark McGeebie


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Mark McGovern said:


> ... I see those ankle straps I get the masking heebie-jeebies.
> Mark McGeebie


I see ankle straps like that and I get something else that masking tape will never hide.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Hey Geoff,

Is that the original rope that came with the kit or did you find a great replacement somewhere?

BTW: Great job on a rare kit!

MMM


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Hey Geoff,
> 
> Is that the original rope that came with the kit or did you find a great replacement somewhere?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kudos.

That's some kind of strand/string stuff I found at Walmart in their crafts area (still have some if anyone needs a bit). I have a resin copy of the original rope (that I keep in case I ever sell her), but I felt this was superior in providing the real feel of the golden lasso. I took some black electrical wire, stripped off the black casing, then ran the wire down the middle of the gold rope. This allowed me to bend it into the shape (and keep it there) similar to that of the model's original lasso.

Regards,

Geoff


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

BatToys said:


> The Aurora Wonder Woman sealed first sold on eBay for $2000 then others came out of the woodwork so the price dropped to $200-300.
> 
> WW won't be reissued but Revell would like to reissue the Aurora Batmobile but they feel there is not enough buyers according to my neighbor. Maybe an exclusive with CultTVman selling them would help?


While the wonder woman kit was not a favorite, I would get one if it was ever reissued, Just to add to my super hero collection.i wish Revell would finally be able to get a license to reissue 
the old batmobile kit.I can't believe there aren't enough people interested in purchasing the kit if produced. I thought that was a much in desired kitAny news that revell has a chance on obtaining a license?


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

I'd buy one...even though that sculpt makes her look like a dude in drag .

There were some really nice resin kits available maybe 10 or so years ago, but I haven't seen one of those in quite a while either.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Does anyone have a copy of the Aurora Wonder Woman Instruction sheet they can scan and send to me?

I'm pulling stuff together to see if I have all the parts...

Thanks!

MMM


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Does anyone have a copy of the Aurora Wonder Woman Instruction sheet they can scan and send to me?
> 
> I'm pulling stuff together to see if I have all the parts...
> 
> ...


Yes, I have an unbuilt kit of her (I have two of each AURORA hero kits, 1 to build 1 to keep unbuilt), I'll take some pics of the instructions tonight and post them for you.

Anyone else need stuff like that (not parts though you sillies  ) LMK and I can help out there as well.

Geoff


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Thanks Geoff! If you can include both sides in your scans...the front cover story and back page ads...I would like to check parts and read the story...I want to try to re-create the sheet to put with my repro box!

Very much appreciated!

MMM


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

A problem with the Batmobile is that its 1/32 scale and doesn't fit well with Revells mainstream car range. Plus its a simple, crude kit. It would be hard to market in the 2009 atmosphere... most people off the street would be disappointed as its pretty junky.


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Thanks Geoff! If you can include both sides in your scans...the front cover story and back page ads...I would like to check parts and read the story...I want to try to re-create the sheet to put with my repro box!
> 
> Very much appreciated!
> 
> MMM


Will do.

Glad to help out any way possible.

Regards,

Geoff


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

djnick66 said:


> A problem with the Batmobile is that its 1/32 scale and doesn't fit well with Revells mainstream car range. Plus its a simple, crude kit. It would be hard to market in the 2009 atmosphere... most people off the street would be disappointed as its pretty junky.


While it is certainly junky and toy-like, if it were reissued with the original box-art, it would sell well to the PL/Moebius/Aurora re-issue crowd like hotcakes. But I'm sure Barris's fee combined with the fact that Hot Wheels has finally given the world much more accurate "official" replicas absolutely kills any economic feasability of an Aurora re-issue.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

I would definitely buy a repop of the wonder woman kit, but only if it was a copy of the original kit, AND scale..to complete my aurora collection..

Z


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Does anyone have a copy of the Aurora Wonder Woman Instruction sheet they can scan and send to me?


Here you are, MMM: http://members.toast.net/blackswampmodelers/Instrux_W.W.htm

Mark McG.


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Well.. that saves me some effort. Thanks for the link.:thumbsup:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Mark,

I am forever in your debt....well...maybe for a few minutes anyway... 

Did you happen to build this kit also? Would love to see your build-up if you did!

Thanks a million!

MMM


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Mark,
> 
> I am forever in your debt....well...maybe for a few minutes anyway...
> 
> ...


Yo MMM, PM sent your way.

Geoff


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Haven't got around to the Amazing Amazon just yet, MMM. Still slogging away on the book.

Mark McG.


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Another link w/Wonder Woman model info and instruction scans:
http://www.wonderwomanmuseum.com/wwaurora-modelkit.html


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Thanks Geoff! 

Also, I got in contact with him and he should be reaching out to you!

MMM


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks MMM, appreciate it.

Regards,

Geoff


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Next best thing...*

Well this discussion finally prompted me to get my resin copy from Al Reborio that i've been watching for about 2 years now. Al does fantastic work and for $100.00 instead of the soaring price of the original, you just can't beat it.:thumbsup:

Cliff


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

tr7nut said:


> Well this discussion finally prompted me to get my resin copy from Al Reborio that i've been watching for about 2 years now. Al does fantastic work and for $100.00 instead of the soaring price of the original, you just can't beat it.:thumbsup:
> 
> Cliff


Al is great!!

In fact, he helped me, along with another member here, get a few resin parts for my next restore. Details soon. :thumbsup:

Can't wait to see your WW! Stop writing and get to work on her.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

A couple of things on this thread...

I agree that the aurora Batmobile might not fare well now that the Hot Wheels version is out and much more accurate.

I would LOVe to se a reiissued Wonder Woman. Calling it "Golden Age Wonder Woman" would be worth a shot at DC to see if they would let that go.

Perhaps a few optional pieces, sculpted in the lovely form of Linda Carter would help sales.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> ...Calling it "Golden Age Wonder Woman" would be worth a shot at DC to see if they would let that go.


*sniff* Such innocence, such childlike trust...it just breaks my heart. Back to subject: when the fully licensed (read, extra expen$ive) kit is reissued - and, as I paid over two hundred smackers for a partially-built Wonder Woman, I guarantee you it _will_ - if the reissue doesn't come with La Carter parts, I'm sure some talented entrepreneur (do I hear the name Rebiro? Evans?) will step in with some.

Mark McG.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Mark McGovern said:


> *sniff* Such innocence, such childlike trust...it just breaks my heart. Back to subject: when the fully licensed (read, extra expen) kit is reissued - and, as I paid over two hundred smackers for a partially-build Wonder Woman, I guarantee you it _will_ - if the reissue doesn't come with La Carter parts, I'm sure some talented entrepreneur (do I hear the name Rebiro? Evans?) will step in with some.
> 
> Mark McG.


Linda Carter Parts, you say...well I'll coitenly keep abreast of that situation...
Nyuk,Nyuk,Nyuk
Mcdee :thumbsup:


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> Linda Carter Parts, you say...well I'll coitenly keep abreast of that situation...
> Nyuk,Nyuk,Nyuk
> Mcdee :thumbsup:


 and a:woohoo:

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I blame myself, Mcdee. After all these years you'd think I'd know better than to leave the gas can and the matches in the same room with you.

Sheesh. 

Mark McGee, all these nuts and not a squirrel in sight...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thank you...Thank you very much...I'm here all week folks...and please try the Beef Dip...
Mcdee


----------

